# For Red Boer Lovers :) Ruby At 1 Year Old



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Crossroads Sparkle'n Rubies turned 1 year old in February. She is Cosmo's daughter from last year out of a red dappled buck. 

Here are some pics we just took of her. We love her! :drool: 

Ruby was supposed to be bred to a black dapple buck and due on Easter... but she has no udder! So at this point I'm hoping she didn't take. We can take her to a show in early May if she didn't. Ruby was our best show doe in 2012. She doesn't walk real good anymore, but we could work with her if she can go. 

What do you guys think?  She's my favorite doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is definitely an easy keeper!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Over conditioned? It's so hard to tell with these big red gals, especially from a pic.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She's a big girl! I can't tell if a goat is overweight though so I'm no help


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

awww I remember when she was born ....I love red does and she is a nice one, I just love her chest. She is a very nice looking girl, you should be proud of her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Jessica! I appreciate your nice comment!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful girl! She looks very well fed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girl! Looks like she likes to pose for the camera.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a big doe. She looks very nice and wide. Are you sure she is not bred?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Heather and Karen!  

Ruby has loved the camera since day one!! She is always in just about every picture we take. She somehow manages to stick her rotten nose in every picture! She is our favorite and takes full advantage of it!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GTAllen... No, I'm not positive. I have a May 12th due date on her with Teflon. He was only in with her for a few hours when I noticed her in heat... so I guess we'll see. She was really looking bred today. I doubt she is bred to the dapple buck. We'll definitely be watching her though.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would love to have one just like her some day! Its hard to find color AND quality where im at. Or just fullblood boers in general in my area. I prefer the big boned heavy does like her. She is massive and beautiful. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've seen her in person. I've always admired her.
edit. I hope Teflon got her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

smshooter, I'm not sure what she currently weighs. She was 84 lbs at 5 months. That was the last time we weighed her. I love the old style, big boned does too. There aren't a whole lot of them around anymore! 

Tim, yep. I bet you saw her at Big Top. She placed 5th out of 15 or 16 there in the 3-6 class.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a traditional doe that looks a lot like her.. she's very old style. 
Very nice doe btw!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

